# Vote for Joe Satrom



## RickL (Sep 30, 2004)

Vote for Satrom this fall, to get rid of Hoeven, and also, I saw this online, vote for Joe Satrom at this online poll:

http://www.minotdailynews.com


----------



## Goosehunter04 (Nov 12, 2003)

VOTE FOR HOEVEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

uke: satrom


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Goosehunter04 said:


> VOTE FOR HOEVEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> uke: satrom


 :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid:

Now why would they want to do that? Any good reasons?

RC


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

This poll can't be serious...they couldn't even spell Hoeven right. :roll:


----------



## Goosehunter04 (Nov 12, 2003)

my post was not serious at all!!! 
I couldn't really care any less about who you guys vote for
so just take it easy robert!


----------



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

RickL said:


> Vote for Satrom this fall, to get rid of Hoeven, and also, I saw this online, vote for Joe Satrom at this online poll:
> 
> http://www.minotdailynews.com


have fun getting drafted


----------



## Rick Fode (Sep 26, 2004)

What are you guys thinking? You are on a hunting website endorsing a guy who wants to cut your hunting opportunities in half! Promoting G/O's, moving pheasant season opening day up, letting unlimited NR's come here, granted the NR numbers are down but what if it would have been like last year when the tornadoes of mallards were everywhere and then 50,000 NR's show up and pressure everything to SD? It still may happen, Hoeven would like to see the trespass law take effect, then what? Pay hunting for most everyone. Why would I let you come into one of my cornfields to shoot some ducks when I have hundreds of NR's that are willing to pay me 100 bucks a gun. I hope that never happens and I would never do that but there are a lot of landowners that would. You guys must not be old enough to have hunted 20 even 10 years ago, not much was posted and you could just go hunt, this place was still a secret. Go ahead and vote for Hoeven, I hope you like posted signs!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Rick Fode, excellent post. Listen to what he is saying, he has seen the changes and knows where it is heading, all bad for the resident hunters of NoDak. :eyeroll:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Personally if feels like choosing between the lesser of two evils!

:eyeroll:


----------



## goosehtr4life (Dec 16, 2002)

:beer: My vote is in..I voted for Satrom....the Gov. has not done it for me in most area's..especially Wildlife...I doubt he has much of a chance because of the poor campain he has run....

He has not gotten out to the people who he is.....Between Liffrig and Satrom I'm not sure who has done worse...I know Liffrig had not chance, but Satrom could have...

PS..I also voted Dorgan/Pomeroy....I dont' buy into the Republican retoric about guns...there are a few very liberal Dem's that does apply to ..but no one from this State..


----------



## goosehtr4life (Dec 16, 2002)

Rick, you are so on the money....keep up the good work :beer:


----------



## 4590 (Jun 27, 2004)

I hate to break the news to all you Satrom voters but your guy is only poling about 20% of the vote. Looks like the majority of the state wants leadership on issues not some one that will pander to wildlife groups. I read all the disgust for Hoeven here but I think most people see him as someone who is trying to balance all the interests: landowners, resident and non-resident sportsman, G/O, economic developement for rural america, etc.

goosehtr,

You are so nieve. Don't you realize that no matter what our three stooges say at home, when you send them to DC you are empowering the party that will take your guns away. Take a look at how they vote on social issues. They vote the party line 99% of the time. In 08 when Hillary becomes your president and tells Byron to register all the firearms, he will say how soon do you need it done. If you don't think this is possible just ask a Canadian how it is to own a gun up there.


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

goosehtr4life said:


> I know Liffrig had not chance, but Satrom could have...


Unfortunately it doesn't look good for Satrom either. The latest poll that I've seen shows Satrom trailing by 48 points.


----------



## hansonni (Aug 19, 2002)

How much faith can you put into polls?


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

48 !?!??!?!?!?! wow, that's bigger than I thought!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

*4590 wrote*:


> I think most people see him (Hoeven) as someone who is trying to balance all the interests: landowners, resident and non-resident sportsman, G/O, economic developement for rural america, etc.


Balance all interests? Really? Gentlemen this is the line you will face at the next session. *The talking bullets from North Dakota Farm Bureau.* Balance all interests.  I like that. Would balanced interests apply to the policy holders of NoDak Mutual? Who are not allowed to vote by Farm Bureau, even though they are members? Balanced interests. Cute.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Economic developement, etc? What is the etc? Blanket statement to cover a pile of bull crap!!


----------



## goosehtr4life (Dec 16, 2002)

4590...show me a vote where they have supported gun control????

FYI I personally own 25 weapons and am not in the least bit worried that our deligation is supporting any type of weapons ban..

Maybe I am Nieve??? But that's how I see it...

I don't mind waiting three days to get a hand gun, or when they run a background check to get a rifle/shot-gun...

Is it a inconvience?? Sure it is, but in my humble opinion if that saves one person's life by keeping the gun out of the hands of a criminal that wants to use it, it is worth it...


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Not looking good for Joe ! All the talk on the radio this morning was how big Hoeven's lead is ! :eyeroll:


----------



## duane (Mar 29, 2004)

With such lopsided support in favor of Mr. Hoeven, it looks as if for most ND residents that there is more to life than a limit of Ducks and Geese!! Hmmm. maybe family, home ownership, jobs, economic development, gun ownership, etc. etc. Satroms goin down.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

The importance of the effort, Duane, goes far beyond the governor's race. 
Recall please that Hoeven said this would "go away" before election. It has not.

Both candidates submitted a position paper on hunting/natural resource issues. Both had ads for sportsmen, and news conferances and releases. Never happened before. There were five sportsman legislative forums around the state. Never happened before. Legislative candidates are appealling through ads to the hunter vote. Nice to see. Letters to the editor from NRs are blasting commercializing wildlife. Very refreshing.
Mr Hoeven has even mailed flyers around the metro areas on hunting issues. He's thinking about it for sure. And the session is yet to come. And I believe we are stronger than before.

What surpised me was that national canidiates are courting the hunters vote. We are not alone here in ND.


----------

